# port de l'uniforme (port = fait de porter)



## lencha

Hola! Como se traduce la palabra "port", no en el sentido que le da el WR de puerto, sino para referirse a la accion de vestir alguna ropa especial? 
Ejemplo: Dans l'école très conservatrice où elle étudie, le *port* de l'uniforme est obligatoire.
Gracias; Merci!


----------



## totor

El *uso* del uniforme es obligatorio. O cualquiera de sus variantes: *empleo*, *utilización*, *llevar*.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

A mí me gusta más la primera que pusiste.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lencha

Si, a mi también me suena mejor USO. Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Temp

**NUEVA PREGUNTA*
__________________*

Hola!
En un documento sobre los temparios me he encontrado "port de chausses".
Según el texto se trata de una prenda de los caballeros pero no consigo traducirla.
El contexto es:
La protection du corps était renforcée par le *port de chausses* en cuir attachées par des lanières...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:

*Calzas*.



> 1*.* f. Prenda de vestir que, según los tiempos, cubría, ciñéndolos, el muslo y la pierna, o bien, en forma holgada, solo el muslo o la mayor parte de él. (DRAE)


----------



## Aire_Azul

Aunque esta esté hecha con malla, creo que es eso :  *****
  Y la palabra  « *port* » no es nada más que el hecho de llevar tal prenda.

  Un saludo.

  Josiane


----------



## Dick644

**NUEVA PREGUNTA*
__________________
*
Buenos días, por favor os pido ayuda para encontrar sentido a esta frase.
En concreto dice: Le comité observe tout d'abord que l'article 47 limite l'exercice de l'action collective, por tous les fonctionnaires, au port ou à l'affichage de signes, symboles, etc.
Yo la traduzco así, el Comité observa en primer lugar que el artículo 47 limita el ejercicio de la acción colectiva (se está refiriendo a la huelga), y lo que no sé es como  traducir <au port ou>, no se si se refiere a puerto o que incluye exhibición de signos, símbolos, etc.
¿me podeís por favor ayudar?
Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola.

La expresión es: au port (de signes) ou à l'affichage de signes.

Le port = le fait de porter.

Signes se refiere a ambas cosas: el hecho de llevar señales (¿de qué?) ou ostentarlas.

La próxima vez, da la frase entera como está exigido en las normas. Es útil. 

Gévy


----------



## Dick644

Disculpa, la frase continua así   au port ou à l’affichage de signes, symboles, brassards, et banderoles de protestation
Muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## Dick644

Gévy said:


> Hola.
> 
> La expresión es: au port (de signes) ou à l'affichage de signes.
> 
> Le port = le fait de porter.
> 
> Signes se refiere a ambas cosas: el hecho de llevar señales (¿de qué?) ou ostentarlas.
> 
> La próxima vez, da la frase entera como está exigido en las normas. Es útil.
> 
> Gévy



Una posible traducción podría ser "_el Comité observa en primer lugar que el artículo 47 limita el ejercicio de la acción colectiva (se está refiriendo a la huelga), llevar o exhibición de signos_ (?), símbolos,_ brazaletes y banderas de protesta"___.

Gracias por la ayuda prestada, ya me dices qué te parece la propuesta.Un cordial saludo


----------



## Gévy

Hola.

Me parece que no has entendido para nada la frase. 
Explícame qué quiere decir tu frase en español, porque me temo que no la entiendo. 

¿Ese es tu texto original? Si sí, la explicación te viene dada en la frase posterior.



> Le CEDS se prononce enfin sur les restrictions du droit de grève des fonctionnaires. Le Comité observe tout d’abord que l’article 47 de la LFP limite l’exercice de l’action collective, pour tous les fonctionnaires, au port ou à l’affichage de signes, symboles, brassards, et banderoles de protestation. Les fonctionnaires ne sont donc autorisés qu’à mener des actions symboliques que la loi qualifie de grève et n’ont pas le droit de cesser collectivement le travail.
> http://leuropedeslibertes.u-strasbg.fr/article.php?id_article=363&id_rubrique=68



Gévy


----------



## Dick644

Gracias Gévy, el significado de todo el párrafo lo tengo claro, lo que no acabo de entender es "au port ou à l'affichage....". El texto tiene su origen en un pronunciamiento de un organismo internacional interpretando un Tratado. Está juzgando la validez de una norma de un país que limita a los funcionarios el ejercicio de la huelga, y que sólo pueden hacer acciones simbólicas, lo que me cuesta entender es si "au port ou à l'affichage de signes" quiere decir que incluye la prohibición la exhibición de signos, etc.
Gracias por la ayuda.
Un saludo


----------



## Paquita

Dick644 said:


> el significado de todo el párrafo lo tengo claro,



No lo creo 

Tal vez te valga la traducción del verbo "limiter" en nuestro diccionario



> limiter  [limite] vtr limitar.
> 
> Diccionario Espasa Grand: español-francés français-espagnol © 2000 Espasa-Calpe:
> ■se limiter  vpr (restringirse) limitarse *(à, a)*


 y sobre todo lo que resalto de azul.


----------



## Dick644

Muchísimas gracias, vas a tener razón y justamente entonces no es que no puedan hacer eso (de mostrar brazaletes, etc.) sino que eso es sólo lo que pueden hacer interpretándose como limitándose a mostrar o llevar símbolos, etc. ¿así sería más correcto?
Gracias, saludos


----------



## Paquita




----------



## Gévy

Pues sí, es lo que te señalaba unos mensajes antes, la explicación estaba en la frase siguiente:


> Le CEDS se prononce enfin sur les restrictions du droit de grève des fonctionnaires. Le Comité observe tout d’abord que l’article 47 de la LFP limite l’exercice de l’action collective, pour tous les fonctionnaires, au port ou à l’affichage de signes, symboles, brassards, et banderoles de protestation.* Les fonctionnaires ne sont donc autorisés qu’à mener des actions symboliques que la loi qualifie de grève et n’ont pas le droit de cesser collectivement le travail. *
> http://leuropedeslibertes.u-strasbg....id_rubrique=68


Ahora, solo te falta expresarlo bien, correcta y claramente. 

Gévy


----------



## Dick644

Gévy said:


> Pues sí, es lo que te señalaba unos mensajes antes, la explicación estaba en la frase siguiente:
> 
> Ahora, solo te falta expresarlo bien, correcta y claramente.
> 
> Gévy



Muchísimas gracias por vuestra valiosa ayuda. Un cordial saludo
Carmen


----------



## Dick644

Como habéis podido deducir estoy con francés jurídico a nivel de organismos internacionales, si en algún momento os puedo echar una mano con la comprensión de alguna figura jurídica y su equivalente español podéis contar conmigo.
Gracias, de nuevo, por lo de antes.


----------



## Gévy

Gracias a ti, por la futura ayuda.


----------

